# Installing Concrete Channel Drain



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome aboard ! the 1st thing to do is ' rtfm ! ' ( read the fu***** manual ! ) for canadians, that means reading directions :laughing: but you're a guy just like most of us,,, ' what directions ? i don' need no steenking directions ! '

those things usually slide together easily so there might be some burrs or casting boogers yet holding 'em apart - clean those up,,, guessing you bought hdpe & not cast iron slot drains :wink:

NO conc in the channel - EVER ! don't worry if the drain's not watertight as long as the drainage flows correctly,,, the biggest issue's holding them in place while placing conc back around 'em :furious: sometimes they want to move so stake 'em in right :thumbup:

good luck !:thumbup:


----------



## DIYERINCANADA (Jun 29, 2013)

*Concrete Channel*

Thank you for your reply. Of course the channels will have a 1% grade from left to right so the water flows. If you simply 'butt them up' as it were with no adhesive of any kind, isn't there a risk of water seeping through the joint crack? If so won't that do some damage in the long run?

Also the grates are in fact cast iron.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's an alternative connection method if your stuff truly gives no way to slide them together. Maybe they left out some parts in the kit?


----------



## DIYERINCANADA (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. My channels are in fact plain and old fashioned concrete. The picture you posted shows the plastic channels and yes they do have slots and end caps and all that. But they are rated only for light vehicles. They are not really rated for say a heavy delivery truck etc. Although there are heavier duty polymer channels as strong as concrete that can take the load they are way more expensive than concrete (which is why I decided to go with concrete).


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe stick 'em together with that epoxy that comes in "caulking" type tubes? That's some mean stuff.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

wasn't even aware anyone had conc channel / sl'ot drains to sell,,, the only ones i ever saw were cast-in-place,,, can you post a pic/link ?

they may have been rccp ( reinforced cement concrete pipe ) @ 1 time which uses a neoprene gasket in the bell end & someone slic'd 'em in 1/2 :huh:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

We just cast our's in place with a lip and use expanded metal on top.


http://www.nilesexpandedmetals.com/nem/grating.asp


----------



## DIYERINCANADA (Jun 29, 2013)

*Concrete Channel*

Hi, here is the picture of the three 4' segments. So is there some special sealant / adhesive that you could use (that won't break down over time)? What is the trick...LOL? Thanks.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

DIYERINCANADA said:


> Hi, here is the picture of the three 4' segments. So is there some special sealant / adhesive that you could use (that won't break down over time)? What is the trick...LOL? Thanks.


 

Only way i see there is to epoxy in place.


You could also query the manufacturer.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I've put in similar trench drains- but they were a composite material and use an epoxy to seal the joints. Each end had grooves or rabbits to receive the end cap or the next section.

We would string a line from side to side on the forms- this gave us a straight line.
We would wet set the sections into a few shovel fulls of concrete to hold the drain straight and to grade- laser helps.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

neat stuff,,, extruded conc channel/slot drains sliced w/diamond saw to length,,, i like 'em :thumbsup: probably fairly expensive compared to the 4" stuff @ the apron/vest stores, tho.

set them on the right grade - align them horizontally & vertically - run a bead of 100% silicone at the junction,,, contrary to my colleagues, i wouldn't choose epoxy :no: 1, too much difference in short hardness; 2, surface isn't prepp'd for epoxy; & 3 - expansion/contraction differential's too great for the application,,, go get an adult beverage whilst congratulating yourself :thumbup: on a job well done.

i'm jealous as we can't find 'em down here in atlanta :furious:


----------



## DIYERINCANADA (Jun 29, 2013)

*Concrete Channel*

Just ordinary Silicon? or is there an extra strength outdoors type of silicon? What it be like in terms of durability over the years?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

100% dow-corning silicon,,, reseal in 7 yrs ( anticipated/expected life of sealant when we seal jnts in conc hgwys


----------

